
WLW Super-Power Transmitter Tour from 1985, only radio station to run 500K watts - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irybbYx0IdU
======
Simulacra
This reminds me of the old ham shack’s I’d come across hiking in the mountains

